

Facebook privacy targeted by Austrian law student - spitx
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/facebook-privacy-targeted-by-austrian-law-student/2012/10/19/45a38efc-e70c-11e1-936a-b801f1abab19_story.html

======
LaGrange
"The account it offered of his life — every friendship declared, every photo
uploaded, every “poke” or comment or invitation sent or received over three
years of casual use"

Uhh, add message archives, and that's more-or-less how much I'm fine with FB
keeping (as long as I can take it out), in fact I'd be pretty annoyed if they
randomly deleted old message archives.

"keeping messages after senders deleted them"

Well, because the receiver still has them. Duh.

"sharing personal data with outside app developers"

It's arguably implemented in an annoying way, but still, only if you use the
apps, and you get an opt-out if you do.

"allowing users to be “tagged” in photos without their permission"

Annoying default, but you get to opt-out (unless you're not a user, then
you've got a problem).

I guess it's just the article, as Facebook also does things like tracking
users across websites, which is far more aggravating, and in my opinion the
law _should_ be change in a way that would make above features possible only
as opt-in (yeah, I'm aware of the costs, cry me a river). But the stuff
mentioned varies between the "correct" behavior and minor annoyances.

~~~
anonymouz
I think those 1200 pages that he received were not even complete. If I
remember correctly, the tracking data collected via the "Like" buttons was
missing.

~~~
tomjen3
Of course. Because people would go absolutely crazy if they knew about that
data collection -- which is quite silly, since you can just browse those sites
you don't want anybody to know about in private (porn) browsing mode.

Of course, you can't do that if you don't know about them.

~~~
anonymouz
Well, but Facebook should not be allowed to make the call on what is
"reasonable" for "normal" people to know, and what is not. They should simply
comply with the law.

~~~
tomjen3
I don't recall Facebook having ever attempted to prevent discussion of this
subject -- it is just not that well know.

~~~
anonymouz
I didn't claim that they prevent discussion of it. They do not provide you
with the full data they have stored on you if you ask. By redacting the data
in such a way, they make a call on what they think people are allowed to
retrieve from them and what not. This seems to be incompatible with EU privacy
law.

------
flexie
Well, I for one appreciate Schrems' efforts.

Facebook is in the business of advertising. They make money selling ads in
Europe and whereas they may be above the average, they are not above the law.
They should abide by European rules or take their business elsewhere.

------
smoyer
I don't think this is a result of "pestering" FB, you can dump your entire
profile any time you want. As far as being concerned about what they're
keeping, there's an easy solution ... don't upload the things you don't want
the world to know about.

I don't think a FB account is a right, and I find it hard to sympathize with
those that don't protect their own privacy (perhaps with the exception of kids
who haven't gained that skill yet).

~~~
sp332
Facebook's "Like" buttons track you across the internet, even if you don't
have an account. There's no way to opt-out of that, and there's no way to
download or see that tracking data. If you don't have an account, _other_
people can still tag you in photos and you can't opt-out (opting out requires
having an account). The profile dump also doesn't tell you which "deleted"
messages FB still has on the server because the other person hasn't deleted
them. That dump is not even close to complete.

~~~
Lewton
>Facebook's "Like" buttons track you across the internet, even if you don't
have an account. There's no way to opt-out of that

There's facebook disconnect for that

Chrome plugin: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/facebook-
disconnec...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/facebook-
disconnect/ejpepffjfmamnambagiibghpglaidiec)

Firefox add-on: <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/fbdc/>

(Not that I think it's reaosnable you have to install a browser plugin to opt
out of this, but they do exist!)

------
askothecoder
This, my friends, is an incredibly stupid move.

